# 2009 bow kill



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I was hunting last Sunday, around 7:45 I decided to call it a night. I was tying my rope to my bow to lower it down when I happen to look back and seen two yearlings coming to water, I waited a bit and then mom appeared. After about 2 minutes of waiting for a good shot, she turned and gave me a quartering away shot at 22 yards. I hit her behind the last rib and it a came out the front shoulder. I started tracking about 10 minutes later and found her within 25 minutes.She weighed about 120lbs. I highly recommend RAGE BROADHEADS, Ive been shooting them for a couple years now and there is no other broadhead that even compares to the blood trail. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN 2009!!!!

BOO


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! Thanks for sharing the story and picture.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice doe, I have been hearing alot of good things about those Rages thelast few years. If I did not have over a dozen Thunderheads I think I would switch.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on the freezer filler!! Ya, I'll probably give them a try next year... I had 4 brand new muzzy 100's never touched.. I couldn't see spending the extra money.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on filling that first tag!

As far as the broadhead goes I don't get that wrapped up in name brands as long as they fly true on your arrows. A cutting edge is a cutting edge and if the arrow is placed where it needs to go then any broadhead on the market will do the job. It sounds like this arrow was placed right in the boiler and and that will do the trick.

Over the years I have used Thunderheads, Muzzy's, Wasps, and probably others. I currently am shooting Slick Tricks because I really like the way they shoot true right out of the box. They perform nearly identical to my practice field tips.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

You have to shoot whatever shoots the best out of your bow and your bow setup, each bow and person is different. RAGE work great for me, massive blood trail and easy tracking. When it comes to broadheads and arrows, I dont take the cheap route, cause if I have that big buck in front of me I wanna make sure everything is squared away.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice kill Boo, good luck on gettin that wallhanger!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Jealous. Hope to get mine Sunday. Both my belly and my freezer are empty.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice deer

Congratz

Thunderheads


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...great deer


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice doe Congrats


----------

